# Archaeologists report finding oldest Hebrew text



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 30, 2008)

Archaeologists report finding oldest Hebrew text - Yahoo! News (October 30, 2008)


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 30, 2008)

Just heard it on the radio.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

Pottery shard lends evidence to stories of Biblical King David - Telegraph (October 31, 2008)


----------



## GTMOPC (Nov 28, 2008)

Probably not as old as the KJV.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 28, 2008)

Love it.


----------

